# My computer won't recognize ipod (at all)



## hawkdude9 (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought an ipod nano 8g over the summer while my computer was broken. i used my uncle's computer to get it started and he told me as soon as i get mine fixed i could back up a disc to use on my computer. i went over to his house to back it up and before i did that i wanted to download some songs first, but his computer would not notice my ipod. i shrugged it off and took the backed up discs home. well i backed up into itunes and plugged into itunes and it wont recognize my ipod. i looked further into the problem and realized the computer didnt know my ipod was there. i have done a million things since then to try and solve the problem. my computer still wont recognize the ipod. i don't have a warranty for the ipod, and i dont want to have to replace it because i dont have a warranty. my uncle's computer was a windows vista and mine is an xp. can someone help me please?????????????


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi hawkdude9, and welcome to TSG.



hawkdude9 said:


> i have done a million things since then to try and solve the problem. my computer still wont recognize the ipod.


How can you expect anyone here to offer any suggestions if they have no idea which million things you all ready tried? 

Assuming your iPod works normally otherwise, have you considered trying something simple like a new interface cable?


----------



## hawkdude9 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ive used me cousin's. i have done the backing up, done the "5 r's" ive done the disc mode thing, ive taken it to another computer to see if it worked, and ive done a bunch of other little things...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

hawkdude9 said:


> I bought an ipod nano 8g over the summer
> ....
> i don't have a warranty for the ipod, and i dont want to have to replace it because i dont have a warranty.


From Apple's iPod Warranty FAQ page:



> *1. How long is my iPod covered by Apple's warranty?*
> Your iPod is covered for one year by Apple's Limited Warranty for iPod. Warranty service for eligible repairs is available at no charge for twelve months from the date of original retail purchase (date of purchase).
> 
> *2. How can I tell if my iPod is in-warranty?*
> ...


  
Why do you say there is no warranty?

Based on your approximate purchase date, is this a 3rd generation Nano?

When you say that, " Ive used me cousin's.", was that in answer to my question about trying another cable but still using your iPod and computer?

You said, "done the "5 r's". One of the "R's" is to Re-install the Nano and this requires a working connection to the iPod with iTunes. How can this be if you say that it is not recognized by the computer?

EDIT: Does the Nano work OK as a stand alone player?

You say, "done the disc mode thing" but do not bother to tell us if the Nano's display shows "Do not disconnect" when it is attached to the computer.


----------



## Downin (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, I know this thread is old, but a thing I found with my MP3 Player.

My MP3 is not an iPod, but it works on the same basis. It wouldn't be recognized by the computer, even after installation of all the software that came with it. It took me ages to find out that all I had to do was install Windows Media Player 11, and restart the computer, plug it in, and it could be recognized.

Hope this helped
Downin


----------



## hawkdude9 (Nov 13, 2008)

I called tech support and there was no warranty it is 8 days over (which is why it would cost 30 freakin dollars for tech support to give me an answer) and obviously i can't do the last in the 5 rs because the ipod wont be recognized. i have used my cousin's cable, when i did the disc mode thing it said its ok to disconnect the whole time.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

hawkdude9 said:


> ... and obviously i can't do the last in the 5 rs because the ipod wont be recognized ...


My mind-reading powers are very poor. It may be obvious to *you* but may not be obvious to someone whose only source of information on the exact nature of your problem is the limited information you decide to post.


----------



## ricrac (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you installed Tweak UI or PowerToys for Windows XP? If so open that program and check under "My Computer" "Drives" and make sure you have an open drive letter available to be displayed in explorer.


----------



## hawkdude9 (Nov 13, 2008)

i just did and it aint there


----------



## hawkdude9 (Nov 13, 2008)

it's common sense...its not really mind reading if the problem is that i CANT restore it, then im not able to do the last of the 5 r's am i?


----------

